# Looking for some help to identify this bike..



## Raden Mas Widjaja (Nov 21, 2013)

Looking for some help to identify this bike..
thanks a lot


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 22, 2013)

On going on a limb here, but the rear dropouts look Iver Johnson and the cranks are cottered as IJ.
I am not a pre 1933 guy, but that's my opinion and was probably badged for distribution like Lovell Diamond not having the 3-hole IJ badge pattern.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2013)

can we see the chainwheel? since had fenders, and is mens, dates to 1908-12ish?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2013)

Pope built.  Rambler my guess oops no lugs but pope built


----------



## Iverider (Nov 22, 2013)

I can't see the badge holes well enough to decide, but I suppose this could be a pre 1910 Iver although the serial number wouldn't have had letters in with it. Lovell Diamond and Iver bikes were identical after 1900 according to the reading I've done at the wheelmen.org (Bill Smith) 

Iver's didn't have threaded bottom brackets after 1900 except for the Chater Lea Special racer model to my knowledge.

Giovanni might chime in as he has a pre-toc Iver and may be able to shed some light on the cottered cranks.

Later cranks were two piece with the bottom bracket spindle and one of the crank arms being one piece with a tapered triangular interface for the other arm to attach.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2013)

3 badge screw hole for iver j.  2 holes looks like a Columbia or another brand. I vote non i iver  j. The hole spacing is not off set for iver j.


----------



## Raden Mas Widjaja (Nov 23, 2013)

thank you for identification.. I attach images the front of the bike frame...





2 holes left and right,equal


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 23, 2013)

It doesn't look like Iver Johnson.
Show us a photo of the chainring.


----------



## Raden Mas Widjaja (Nov 23, 2013)

here I include some photos...


----------



## Raden Mas Widjaja (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Raden Mas Widjaja (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Raden Mas Widjaja (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2013)

Considering the present location of the frame, could it be possible it was not made in the USA?


----------



## Raden Mas Widjaja (Nov 26, 2013)

is this columbia?


----------



## Raden Mas Widjaja (Dec 5, 2013)

need some information about this bike...thanks a lot


----------

